# Oriental Shorthair Colorpoint Breeders??



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm very interested in getting either a lynx point or a torti point shorthair. ( http://animal.discovery.com/guides/cats ... sp?id=2020 ). Do any of you know of reputable breeders? I live in Boston, so the New England area is best for me. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I think those are the most *beautiful* cats I have ever seen!
Sorry I cant help you locate a breeder.


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

I have a friend breeder who has at least 5 color-point cats available in NY, but not shorthair, mostly regular and curly haired. PM me for details.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

harley's mom said:


> I'm very interested in getting either a lynx point or a torti point shorthair. ( http://animal.discovery.com/guides/cats ... sp?id=2020 ). Do any of you know of reputable breeders? I live in Boston, so the New England area is best for me. Thanks for the help!!


You definitely want oriental shorthairs, not siamese?

Here are some in New York:

http://www.katsmith.net/

http://www.purrmatix.com/

One in Massachusetts:

http://www.moonsta.net/

New Jersey:

http://www.katlingcats.com/index.htm
^this woman has siamese AND orientals.

http://jorenecattery.com/

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/kattalyst/index.htm

Rhode Island:

http://www.geocities.com/TheTropics/Beach/3449/

Maryland:

http://home.earthlink.net/~pundits/newsite/

There are more breeders in the area, but I didn't mention them if they didn't have a website or didn't appear to have colorpoints. Here is a site to check if these aren't good enough. 

http://www.breedlist.com/breeders/oris_np.html#NewYork


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

Thanks! I actually just found a Siamese breeder near where I live. I love both Siamese and Colorpoints...I like the lynx points which is why I was interested, but overall it is the personality that gets me  We are getting a siamese sometime in the near future!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Siamese come in lynx points too -- you can have both if your breeder breeds them.


----------



## harley's mom (Nov 29, 2004)

ForJazz said:


> Siamese come in lynx points too -- you can have both if your breeder breeds them.


From what I understand (from reading and talking to breeders) the colorpoint shorthair and the siamese are basically the same breed....except the "whatever" breeders association only accepts Seal, Chocolate, Blue and Lilac points. Other points (flame, torti and lynx) are considered Colorpoints....even thought they are just a variation of the same breed. Weird, I know. My breeder only breeds Seal, Chocolate, Blue and Lilac point....but I won't be disappointed! I love them all!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

From what I learned...the Oriental Shorthairs will have the wicked green eyes.....and the Siamese has the blue eyes. There body types look the same....similar in personality too. Correct me if I got that wrong.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

BoscosMum said:


> From what I learned...the Oriental Shorthairs will have the wicked green eyes.....and the Siamese has the blue eyes. There body types look the same....similar in personality too. Correct me if I got that wrong.


A pointed cat will always have blue eyes -- so a pointed oriental shorthair (colorpoint shorthair) will have blue, not green eyes. Green eyes are preferred in the oriental longhair, except that whites should have blue eyes. Yellow and variations of are allowed as well -- the depth of color is prefered over the tone. So a black OSH with striking deep amber eyes will be preferred over a black OSH with washed out green eyes. (providing all other standards are equal of course...)


----------

